# The Rest of out MLE



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well now with Wilkens' offer sheet matched by the Sonics, we have 2.5M left I believe on our MLE. Players that come to mind with this money that we could possibly have a shot at:
[strike]Maurice Evans[/strike] -Signed with Pistons
Devin Brown
Micheal Finley( Yeah right)
Flip Murray
Earl Watson
Reggie Evans
Gerald Wallace(Doubt it)
[strike]Darius Songiala[/strike] -Signed with Bulls
etc

Right now instead of going after anotehr g/f, I think a big man would be great. The first 2 that come to mind are Songalia and R.Evans... Then sign a guy for the Minimum like a Tremaine Folkes? A couple other guys I like are Lee Nailon and Casey Jacobsen. But now I think if a g/f is pursued, I would hope it would be Devin Brown.

Thoughts?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'd do whatever it takes to get Gerald Wallace here, but I doubt there's any way possible. Finley would be nice, and I've heard that we have "as good of a chance as any" for him. I still doubt it though.

I don't think we can get Watson with the money we have, I'm still for a deal sending him out and bringing Watson in. 3-way with Cleveland possibly. It'd likely be Snow going to Memphis, not sure why they would want him though.

Don't really want Murray anymore, and we don't need another PF, so that rules out Evans and Songaila (even though I love Evans).

So I guess Devin Brown would be the guy.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

You would think another PF is out of the question but honestly, it would move Griffin to being the backup center since there really isn't any good centers in the world anymore. Songalia could play center too. But Evans could really up our rebounds... Possibly start him at PF, kg at C(doubt it) but then this team would be mosterious on the boards...

But it seems like Brown would be the next guy we are after...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy I would be pissed if San Antonio let Devin Brown walk, especially since guys like Maurice Evans and James Jones have found homes elsewhere. I don't like the Spurs' chances of getting Finley, so that pretty much leaves Devin Brown as the only wing player the Spurs could bring in, unless the Spurs have interest in this forum's favorite player, Latrell Sprewell. 


I will say that you would gain some support from me if Devin came here. Great guy, pretty good ballplayer.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

James Jones would've been a good fit but unfortunalty he signed with the Suns...Well he can score and defend... Just not the greatest scorer in the world.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KG should get 36 minutes, Eddie 25, Kandi 20, Madsen 15. That's all the minutes for our big men already. I'd like to sign somebody like Calvin Booth for the minimum, but I think the rest of our MLE should go to a SG/SF to back up Wally. Wally should get 30 minutes, Hassell 26, McCants 25, and that leaves 15 more minutes for a wing player. I don't want that time having to go to Skita or Ebi.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah a Calvin Booth, a Keon Clark,*Mikki Moore*, or even a Jahdi White. I think Moore would be the best choice. He seems like the atheltic type we would like in Minny, but certainly not very strong to play the center position. I think taking a chance on a guy like Chris Marcus would be good. He can barely walk, but really there have been no updates on the guy, and when healthy he is a lottery pick... But is never healthy lol.

Maybe even Daniel Santiago but I am just throwing up names.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Devin Brown would be a nice addition. Similar player to Damien Wilkins in that he can really defend, and score a bit. A lunch bucket type player.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Wallace would be a nice add but he's restricted and not likely to be let go by the Bobcats.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> You would think another PF is out of the question but honestly, it would move Griffin to being the backup center since there really isn't any good centers in the world anymore. Songalia could play center too. But Evans could really up our rebounds... Possibly start him at PF, kg at C(doubt it) but then this team would be mosterious on the boards...
> 
> But it seems like Brown would be the next guy we are after...


I would actually prefer to move Eddie Griffin to the SF rather than C (since Eddie likes to play outside moreso than inside) and have a frontcourt of Kandi, Kevin, and Eddie...that's a lot of size. It would help our perimeter defense by having shotblockers in the frontcourt. Plus with Jaric, it'd be kinda hard shooting of a 6'7 PG. Hassell would play his usual defense too. Heck, we may even turn out to be a pretty good defensive team. Though, I just don't think that he (Eddie Griffin) is quite quick enough to guard SFs today...though, I don't suppose Wally is either.

Oh yeah, on topic, I would choose Earl Watson or Reggie Evans for the rest of the MLE.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well looks like Finley might decide Minny. When you got the 4 of the 5 most improtant people in your orginization visiting you, you would know how much they would want you there. Finley should really be swept off his feet just for the simple fact of KG going.... He barely even calls the guys. 

If we do get Finley, you would think Wally would be traded or possibly Hassell. But I see no way Hassell would be traded or else we would have a bunch of scorers on the team. I know there have been teams interested in Wally, maybe to Portland, Boston, or New Orleans. 

Time will tell what happens... We just know that Wally and Finley can not start together... Just won't work.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Time will tell what happens... We just know that Wally and Finley can not start together... Just won't work.



What's wrong with Wally and Finley?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It is not going to work. Both will be demanding the ball etc. Hassell seems inefective off the bench but oh well. Plus I don't want to get into it because it will just get my hopes higher than they already are.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Matt Barnes could be another guy we may consider if we do not get Finley... Today is the day where we take our chances on him. We should know by at the most tomorrow where he decides to go.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> It is not going to work. Both will be demanding the ball etc. Hassell seems inefective off the bench but oh well. Plus I don't want to get into it because it will just get my hopes higher than they already are.


Personally, I don't think Wally/Finley is any worse (actually better) than Wally/McCants.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Personally, I don't think Wally/Finley is any worse (actually better) than Wally/McCants.


I agree with you there. Its a pretty simple concept that Hassell is no where near as effective coming off the bench than he is starting. But I think the combo of Finley/ Wally is worse because both are veterans and both will expect the ball a lot. With McCants in the lineup everyone including himself will expect that Wally would be getting more shots.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> It is not going to work. Both will be demanding the ball etc. Hassell seems inefective off the bench but oh well. Plus I don't want to get into it because it will just get my hopes higher than they already are.


Somebody has to, KG will get his, Jaric probably won't take shots too frequently, and Kandi shouldn't be demanding the ball.

Finley still scored 15 PPG last year with a high percentage from three. Better than Wally, actually, by 3.4%. And he shot fewer shots than World in 5 more MPG. More RPG and APG (though with that minute advantage), fewer TPG and fouls. 

Plus he wouldn't be making $10M.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

But Wally is 28 and Finley is 32. Wally could potentially be an all star like I always say....


Looks like the Wolves continue to haver interest in Earl Watson..


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Best case scenario: 

1. We land Finley

2. We land Watson

3. We find a way to unload Hudson, Kandi, and Hassell for a big man with a bit of a pulse

I'm definitely dreaming with this scenario, but it would take these 3 moves to put us back in the contender's circle.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Best case scenario:
> 
> 1. We land Finley
> 
> ...


I agree but it would be extremely hard to land Watson AND Finley. Watson would be a good addition then trade Hudson, Hassell, and Kandi to Portland for Ratliff and others, more than likely Patterson wuld be involved. But I think this team can be a contender without Finely, but chances of getting a good center is super slim.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well with Finley gone... We got two options really for the rest of our MLE. Devin Brown or Earl Watson. Unless Hudson is traded, I see absolutely no point in bringing in Watson. I think Brown would be the best, and now with Fin in SA, the cheapest pick up. I still like Reggie Evans but with Skita, Griffin, and Madsen recently signed, no point there.
I still think Flip Murray would be a good pickup. Reasons? Well for one he would be our 3rd string PG and SG. In all likely hood, Hudson and/or Jaric will get hurt over the course of the season. Flip has been known to fill starting spots well. Now if Wally gets hurt, Hassell would start at the 3, McCants at the 2, backup 2 or 1 would be Murray, all relying on if Jariv is healthy or not. Now a lot of people will say why not Watson? I am simply not convinved that he is worth the money because he is a good defensive pg. If thats the case, we are better off signing Anthony Carter for the mimimum.
Thats where I am held at Devin Brown or Flip Murray. I will be happy with either if signed but Murray is the most likely. There has been no past or recent discussion between Brown and the Wolves, so I am not all sure that he will end up being a wolf.

Thoghts?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Gotta go after Devin Brown. Watson won't take the little money we can offer, and I guess he might be headed to Denver now. Supposedly we might sign Payton. I would hope it's for the minimum, but it probably would be for the rest of our MLE.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll hype up Devin Brown some more in here. If you can grab him for 1 million dolllars or so, you better do it. That's a very good deal, considering you guys were willing to pay twice that per season to Damien Wilkins. Devin would fit in very nicely as the first wingmen off the bench, and I think he'd mesh well with KG.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

$1Mil? I'd give him the rest of our MLE, $2.5Mil.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I will be very happy if we get either Murray or Brown in here. I would also like to see Mikki Moore but obviously the WOlves do not read our ideas so we will have to hope they figure out who is nice on the market right now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Can't stand Mikki Moore. Don't really want Murray either, though I guess he'd be alright.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

What should've been done is going after Gadzuric.... But nope. 

Time to trade Ebi for Pavel Pavkolzine..... HAHA.

Any other decent centers out there right now?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd target Devin Brown or Mikki Moore. Who knows maybe Moore could beat out Kandiman and Eddie for the starting 5. Devin I think would be perfect for this team though, solid-good D, decent offense.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I highly doubt it though.

From what I have seen, Brown does play the 3 too right? If not I see no point in acquiring the guy...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes he does, I believe he is a 2/3.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The reason I hate Moore so much is how cocky he was during some games against the Clippers last year. Supposedly he was on our team once, and we cut him, and that's why he has something against the Wolves. I think he's the only person that knew he was ever on the Wolves though. It was really odd, him acting like he had something to prove to us, yet nobody else really knows or cares who he is.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Haha yeah I remember those games... Still you can't blame the guy for trying to prove the wolves wrong so he can sleep at night...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Sonics Sign Mikki Moore


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

To add to it, the Jazz sign Devin Brown and Earl Watson will be a Nugget.... Isn't this a little wierd that all of these guys just went to teams in our confrence??? Next up.... Reggie Evans to Portland, Flip Murray to Minny!!! I hope.


----------

